# Herb Kelleher (founder of Southwest Airlines) has died



## Trogdor (Jan 3, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/03/business/southwest-airlines-founder-herb-kelleher-obit/index.html

Air travel in the US (and much of the world, for that matter) would not be the same without the business model he built.


----------



## railiner (Jan 4, 2019)

Herb Kelleher was a "latter day" giant of the airline industry,  just as much, or perhaps even more so, than the noted founder's of the legacy airlines, in his own way.

And not just the airline industry....   For example, in his autobiography, he emphasized how when he recruited employee's, he was far more interested in their personalities, than in their job knowledge or skills.  He said that you really can't teach someone to have the ideal personality, but you could teach those with a good personality the requisite skills they would need on their position...

Some companies followed this principle, while sadly, (cough, cough)...other's did not...


----------



## frequentflyer (Mar 29, 2019)

Trogdor said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/03/business/southwest-airlines-founder-herb-kelleher-obit/index.html
> 
> Air travel in the US (and much of the world, for that matter) would not be the same without the business model he built.



Amen


----------



## jis (Mar 29, 2019)

May his soul rest in peace.

Kelleher indeed is among the giants in the pantheons that contain the likes of Juan Trippe, who changed the airline industry for ever.


----------



## IndyLions (Mar 29, 2019)

Sad to hear. His airline is very well run. They know who they are - and they never vary from the formula. They’ve always offered basic service done consistently.

He was also very anti-rail, very outspoken about it.


----------

